# Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?! (No dice: Kings didn't want our leftovers)



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

Just watching TNT geting ready for the nuggets game, supossibly there is a 3rd team involved in the bibby to cavs deal... and it was also said we're trying really hard to get him... i dont know what to think


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

I have no idea how the contracts will work with this: the trade scenarios I have all need to include Hughes to matchup salaries and I don't see why the Kings will want his atrocious contract unless we're taking in some bad clunkers as well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

My ideal trade scenario involves us shipping out: Gooden, DJ, Hughes, filler

As long as we don't give up AV, Gibson, Sasha, Z and bring in Bibby we would be *contenders * and still be set for the future. 

Imagine this lineup:

Bibby
Sasha
LBJ
AV
Z

Oh man..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

We'd have to take back Kenny Thomas's horrible deal. You know this deal works but would just kill us absolutely kill our cap considering we have to resign possibly 3 players in AV, Sasha, and Bibby!

Cleveland Get SAR, Thomas, Bibby
Sac gets Jones, Hughes, and Gooden. Big time cap relief for the Kings here but man we could be in whole big time in terms of money in the near future


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

From the sound of it, management is REALLY holding back on letting go of AV in any of these deals. I like that they recognize his importance as much as we fans do.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

You know the 3rd team might be Boston...Doc Rivers loves Drew Gooden, they have an over-abundance of young talent/picks, and they always seem to be dealing with us.

I'm gonna try to run some scenarios


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

David Aldridge is usually quite reliable. He's so much better than the hacks they've hired at ESPN since DA went to TNT. He actually seems to be concerned about journalistic integrity, so it'll be interesting to see where this goes.

I do believe that we're trying very hard to get something worked out. I'm just still skeptical that we'll actually be able to get it to work out.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



Pioneer10 said:


> We'd have to take back Kenny Thomas's horrible deal. You know this deal works but would just kill us absolutely kill our cap considering we have to resign possibly 3 players in AV, Sasha, and Bibby!
> 
> Cleveland Get SAR, Thomas, Bibby
> Sac gets Jones, Hughes, and Gooden. Big time cap relief for the Kings here but man we could be in whole big time in terms of money in the near future


In a way Sac is raping us in that trade. We get stuck with **** contracts too. 

I'd still prob do it


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

Bucher on NBA coast-to-coast just said the 3rd team is the Twolves. They have 3 PG's (Foye, James, Jaric) so that could be why Sac wants to bring them in.

No idea what Minny is looking for though. They would not want Hughes? They're not getting Z i'd hope.


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

Honestly, I would be willing to give up Z for Bibby. I think Bibby would be a solid addition to the Cavs roster.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

I don't see the Cavs trading Z. Can't imagine Ferry telling Z something like that right after his wife underwent a miscarriage.

Minny might be able to use a guy like Jones to stretch the court or maybe they're getting SAR? Who knows this is confusing with all the contract rules


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

What was exactly said on TNT ?

I am kinda scared because we were 7-2 heading in the break with our new lineup changes, to bad the trade deadline isnt 2-3 weeks away, and we could really see our situation.

But Bibby is a stud, he knows how too win, and Sasha is proving that he can play. I just hope Gibson is not in this deal. Kinda scary, this is putting alot of eggs into one basket.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

I don't think Gibson would have be involved. Gibson/AV/Sasha all have much higher value than their contracts and like you said are the future of this team. Ferry should keep them out of it. 

On TNT they said he is pushing Gooden. You'd have to assume DJ is involved since we can't have 4 PG's, and Hughes is on the block to make the contracts match. 

Losing Larry is a risk, but if the PG is strengthened you don't need a playmaker at SG - Sasha should be able to fill in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

Kenny Thomas would fit the mold of our bigs. Offensive rebounding power forward who can shoot a jumper. SAR would too. So can't discount getting them in any deal back for Gooden. If we got one of them back in the deal, we'd be fine in the front court even with losing Gooden.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



> Bibby going to Cleveland, however, remains a possibility. The Cavs lack the trade assets to complete a trade for Bibby, but one scenario in circulation Tuesday had Minnesota joining in on a three-team deal that would potentially send Mike James, among others, to Sacramento as Bibby's successor at the point.
> The Wolves, according to NBA front-office sources, have committed to trying to move James before the deadline after he lasted just a half-season as the No. 1 point guard in Minnesota before ceding his starting spot to rookie Randy Foye.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070221

Just think of this starting lineup: Z, AV, Lebron, Sasha, Bibby. Off the bench Marshall, Thomas, Boobie, and Snow. We'd have to go small at time since we won't have a backup SF but I really like this team


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



Pioneer10 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-070221
> 
> Just think of this starting lineup: Z, AV, Lebron, Sasha, Bibby. Off the bench Marshall, Thomas, Boobie, and Snow. We'd have to go small at time since we won't have a backup SF but I really like this team


I'm still not sold on Gooden and Hughes for Bibby. That's giving up two of our starters, without replacing either of them with a legitimate starter via trade. I know Andy could easily step in, but the talent differential in a trade like that is pretty big. I'd rather see us try to include some of our overpaid PGs in the trade, rather than Larry, seeing as how Larry has almost no trade value anyway.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

^ This might stir some feathers but I think dumping Hughes would be actually an advantage in terms of this trade hehe. I know he is a good defender and he gives full effort but I simply don't like his chronic inability to finish and his poor shot selection (Sasha is adequate and even if he falls off from his stellar play we'll have Bibby next to him). On top of that we still have Snow, Gibson, and Sasha who are all solid defenders as well


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



Brandname said:


> I'm still not sold on Gooden and Hughes for Bibby. That's giving up two of our starters, without replacing either of them with a legitimate starter via trade. I know Andy could easily step in, but the talent differential in a trade like that is pretty big. I'd rather see us try to include some of our overpaid PGs in the trade, rather than Larry, seeing as how Larry has almost no trade value anyway.


Perhaps someone like Kenny Thomas can be included in the deal. He could play SF/PF off the bench and is not that much worse than Gooden. Sac town would likely trade him since he has alot of $$ on his contract and they would have too many forwards after the trade. 

Hughes I don't see as that difficult to replace honestly. Consider that Flip Murray was brought in and the team pretty much played better with him than Hughes. The dropoff without Larry seemed big because we had no competent replacement at first and were starting Snow at PG. Bibby is a different animal.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

I agree that it would be nice to see Hughes go. I just think we could be able to get something more than just Bibbly for two of our starters. I think Sasha can do just as well as Larry if he's given the starting minutes, but then our depth is significantly hurt. I do want to do whatever it takes outside of LBJ, AV, and Gibson to get this done. I don't really want to give up Sasha either, but I realize that leaves us with very little to trade other than Hughes, Gooden, and some bad PGs with bad contracts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

A Sacramento fan on another board was talking about how the Bulls are going after SAR, and how it might be possible to draw them into a 3-way deal. Look at this:

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...11~512~796~3~61~849&teams=23~23~23~4~23~4~5~5

Bulls trade:
Sweetney
PJ Brown

Bulls receive:
Donyell Marshall
SAR

Cavs trade:
Eric Snow
Donyell Marshall
Drew Gooden

Cavs receive:
Mike Bibby
Kenny Thomas

Sac trade:
SAR
Kenny Thomas
Mike Bibby

Sac receives:
Eric Snow
PJ Brown
Drew Gooden
Michael Sweetney

The reason it works for Sac is PJ Brown + Sweetney = ~$10MM expiring contracts, they get Gooden to help their front line rebounding, and Snow to fill in at PG. Chicago does it no-brainer as they get their low post scorer for scraps. 

For us, we don't blow up the team and keep some chemistry. Only 1 new starter, AV is already a part of the core. Losing Marshall kind of sucks but you replace him with Kenny Thomas.

This works alot better IMO for all parties


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Losing Marshall kind of sucks but you replace him with Kenny Thomas.


Does it, though?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

That would be an awesome deal


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

^LOL Marshall has his moments, they're rare but he has knocked down a few big shots for us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> A Sacramento fan on another board was talking about how the Bulls are going after SAR, and how it might be possible to draw them into a 3-way deal. Look at this:
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...11~512~796~3~61~849&teams=23~23~23~4~23~4~5~5
> 
> ...


It looks like a pretty good deal for both Cleveland and Sacramento - but I don't think Chicago would want to pay Shareef (til 2010) and Marshall (til 2009) when they are looking to the future and needing cap space to keep Nocioni, Deng, and Gordon in the next couple years.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

^Yeah and Chicago may not be all that interested in helping us land our missing piece. But if the Bulls are pursuing Rahim as rumored in the SacBee, then this trade is def possible. Marshall's contract is long but moderate $ wise, Bulls could move it in the offseason.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

http://www.sacbee.com/static/weblogs/sports/kings/archives/005690.html



> February 21, 2007
> Brown? Snow? Gooden? The possibilities
> 
> There's still time before Thursday's trade deadline, but the Kings are having a difficult time moving Mike Bibby. The challenge is simple, with most of the difficulty coming because of the size of his contract ($28 million in the next two seasons) and the uncertainty of his situation. A team willing to pay for his services has no guarantee he won't opt out after this season, and those looking for salary cap space that would come by acquiring him and Bibby opting out have no guarantee he won't stick around. His recent play is probably a small factor, but it can't help matters that he's offering very little on the floor.
> ...


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> Bucher on NBA coast-to-coast just said the 3rd team is the Twolves. They have 3 PG's (Foye, James, Jaric) so that could be why Sac wants to bring them in.
> 
> No idea what Minny is looking for though. They would not want Hughes? They're not getting Z i'd hope.


All the rumors prior to this one involving Minnesota had the Wolves getting a big guy (Nazr, Foyle) for a PG (James, Hudson, Jaric). I remember a couple years ago the Wolves had interest in Hughes, so maybe they still do, even though a big looks like more of a need. James to Sacramento makes sense, but I'm still trying to put the rest of the pieces together. Personally I'd love it if the Wolves could get Drew Gooden out of this deal, not sure if that's realistic though.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

http://www.realgm.net/src_wiretap_a...valiers_spend_wednesday_trying_to_land_bibby/



> 21st February, 2007 - 9:36 pm
> SI.com -
> The Cavaliers, according to league sources, spent the early part of Wednesday trying to acquire Mike Bibby in a multi-team deal that would have left Sacramento with power forward Drew Gooden, point guard Marcus Banks (via Phoenix) and the expiring contract of center Scot Pollard.
> 
> The Kings considered it but declined while inviting Cleveland to come back with another offer that includes more expiring dollars.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> http://www.realgm.net/src_wiretap_a...valiers_spend_wednesday_trying_to_land_bibby/


****, give them Wesley, Newble: make it happen Ferry - we got plenty of expiring dollars.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



Benedict_Boozer said:


> http://www.realgm.net/src_wiretap_a...valiers_spend_wednesday_trying_to_land_bibby/


If that's all that's holding us back, I'll be pissed if we don't pull it off. 

If we manage to get Bibby without giving up Sasha, AV, or Gibson, I'll be the happiest man alive.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

I really hope you guys land Bibby, and Minne is involved somehow. The Cavs are the only team in the East I would support besides my 'Stons.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



> Didn't go it to Toronto tonight, my first missed game of the season. But this was no off day, I was working the phones hard. I talked to several organizations and it has become clear the Cavs are going all out as to land Mike Bibby.
> In my past dealings with Danny Ferry, I found him to be very calculating and cautious. He didn't want to make a trade unless he was pretty sure he was going to win it. That is the Spurs way. With the Eastern Conference faltering this season and with all sorts of signs that the Kings really just want to rid themselves of Bibby, it seems Ferry has changed his tune. He's willing to make a risky move if he thinks it will make the Cavs contenders. And apparently, he's got Dan Gilbert's backing.
> Getting Bibby might slam the Cavs into the luxury tax this season and deep into the tax next year. But there's no doubt the green light has been given. As I've written on numerous occasions, the Kings want Gooden and cap relief. From the people I talked to today, they also want a point guard too. Ferry has been working on it as hard as he can, but so far hasn't been able to get the Kings to bite.
> I think the ball is really in Sac's court, they are making this trade to start to rebuild and rid themselves of Bibby and his contract. It will come to them to bend probably.
> ...


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/

I know this thread is about Bibby but I had to highlight that Hughes quote


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



Pioneer10 said:


> http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/
> 
> I know this thread is about Bibby but I had to highlight that Hughes quote


Don't ruin it for us! Sacramento really wants him now!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

If Sacramento wants a PG, then the third team will undoubtedly be either Phoenix (Marcus Banks) or Minnesota (Mike James).


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

We are playing great as a team, do we really need this trade?

This means more minutes for Marshall... (puke and vomit)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

It doesn't mean more minutes for Marshall. It means more minutes for Andy!

And yes. We should still do this deal, because though we are flying high right now, I don't trust Hughes to remain healthy or show up for the playoffs. Bibby I would expect to.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



Wesley for Retirement said:


> We are playing great as a team, do we really need this trade?
> 
> This means more minutes for Marshall... (puke and vomit)


I agree this is a huge scare for me. I'd take on an awful deal like Thomas's just so we won't have to see more Marshall.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

Doesn't look like this is going down, Sac-town keeps hedging on the deal, now on ESPN they are saying they don't want James anymore and they already backed out of an earlier deal with Banks. 

Petrie is getting cold feet, he never loses a trade.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*

This blows: this trade really got me excited.

Oh well, here's hoping Boobie makes us forget about Bibby


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Bibby... Its cookin' !??!?!*



> The Cavs were unable to make a trade by today's deadline. I am told by sources that general manager Danny Ferry and his staff worked like crazy for days trying to get something done. They had three and four-team packages lined up, huge chucks of players moving here and there in an effort to get Sacramento to bite and deliver Mike Bibby. It just didn't work.
> Three-team trades are hard to work out with unlimited time, much less with hours to spare. Everything gets very complex in these deals. Perhaps the Cavs have have laid the foundation for a big deal down the line, maybe this summer, but it didn't come today.
> In the end, it was about Kings GM Geoff Petrie refusing to budge off his wish list, which was lots of expiring dollars and picks along with a big man like Drew Gooden. And Petrie shouldn't, Bibby is a valuable player and he shouldn't make a deal unless he's 100 percent sold on it. That's why he has a rep as an excellent GM.
> As for the Cavs, I am told they tried everything in the book and tossed all their players except for LeBron into the mix to various teams. It seems Phoenix, who was just desperate to get rid of Marcus Banks, was in it until the end. But the Kings didn't want Banks and neither did the Cavs so nothing happened.


http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/


----------



## UrFavTeamSux (Jan 17, 2007)

Well from the reports I give credit to Ferry for trying what really would have been a most excellent trade. And again, there is no reason to say its over and I would definitely not be surprised if I see this trade go down in the offseason. Regardless though....****. I really would have liked Bibby.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm disappointed but can't honestly say I'm surprised. Petrie NEVER loses deals, this would have been the 1st time. 

If Ferry had offered up AV, Petrie probably would have bitten, but for the long-term that would have been a foolish deal. My only thing is Gooden has to be moved at some point, because AV is gonna demand big $ and you can't have him on the bench.

Would have been nice to max out our return for him..but I guess it wasn't meant to be


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

From the sound of it, most Sacramento fans are not happy about this.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Hopefully this is the trade that is ended at later tonight. If not... lamest deadline EVER. What a waste of time sitting at espn hitting refresh all day


----------

